# Good turning jacket



## RoodyJ

I've been looking for the same thing for several months. Just can't see spending over $50 for what amounts to a large t-shirt with sleeves. I think your find is a treasure. Gonna get one today for myself.


----------



## Craftsman70

Curious, is that the XL that fit the 17.5" neck size? How was the length in the arms?


----------



## Kreegan

Yes, I have the XL and that's what fit my 17.5" neck on the tightest snap. The looser one would likely fit around a 19" neck. The sleeves on the XL fit me just right. I'm 5'10"ish. I don't have a dress shirt handy, but I think I wear around 35-36" sleeves. If you're much over 6 feet, I think the sleeves might be a bit short.


----------

